
Oracle Said to Be Weighing Bid for TikTok’s U.S. Business - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-18/oracle-in-talks-to-buy-tiktok-s-u-s-business-ft-reports
======
Molly555
I don’t understand why we need to weigh something? Why consider the business
benefits of this application if it poses a data security threat in and of
itself. Has everyone forgotten about the scandal with a disproportionately
large number of user data that this application collects for some reason?
[https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-
delet...](https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-delete-it-
right-now/) I will never stop wondering how money drives other people's minds

